# [SOLVED] Question about slow multitasking with an overcolcked processor.



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my Intel Celeron D 346: it always slows down dramatically when I'm running more than one program, or a game + some player to listen to music. I overclocked the processor from 3.06Ghz to 3.56GHz and then managed to get even to 3.88Ghz but it overheated from time to time so 3.56 is the speed which I'm currently using end the PC is stable. This didn't solve the problem with multitasking, it made the speed better when dealing with only 1 thing though. A friend bought a PC for the same price and at the same time as me and doesn't have this kind of problem considering that his PC has the same parts as mine except for the processor which I think is a Intel Pentum 2.43Ghz or something like that. So I'll be very happy if someone can tell me if this problem exists because my processor is just no good to begin with or is there some solution (besides baying a new one). I think of myself as a person who generally understands more about computers then an average person and so I clean it every week, get rid of junk files, avoid dangerous sites, scan and get rid of viruses if I spot any and tons of other stuff. This is the only problem I have considering that most of the new games for example can't run on it because it's already kind of old. Fifa 08, Cs 1.6 end every other game I tried always begins to lag when some process except it's own uses 5 or 6 CPU if it gets to 20 the game becomes unplayable so please HELP! Here are the other stats of my PC: Video card ATI Radeon 9550(256 MB), Motherboard ASRock 775i65PE, HDD 150Gb, RAM 1024Mb, Windows XP Pro SP3.


----------



## milosrastovac (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Question about slow multitasking with an overcolcked processor.*

go to bestbuy they have after market fans and heat sinks and if you wanna go fancy they even come with led lights 
that should keep it from over heating 
a hot processor slows down
you can also go to http://support.geeksquad.com/support/expert
connect to a agent give him the details and ask what processor you can upgrade to


----------



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Question about slow multitasking with an overcolcked processor.*

Well the sad thing is that I don't have the money for an upgrade and even if I did, after upgrading one part there will be a need to upgrade the others too. I talked about that with a computer specialist in my local hardware store and he said that just buying a new PC will be the cheapest option because my motherboard is with outdated VGA slots (or something like that) and all of the new video cards can't be installed on it (after a new processor a new video card will be in order I think). But anyway I just don't have the money needed at this time  The temperature of the processor now is 30C ideal and around 38c while it's under pressure, i checked in the manufacturer site and this temp. seems to be reasonable. Thanks for the quick reply though


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Question about slow multitasking with an overcolcked processor.*

you will not have a good gaming experince with Celeron cpu and onboard video, very poor combo


----------



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Question about slow multitasking with an overcolcked processor.*

This was the thing I feared the most  Guess the only thing left is to save money for a new PC. Although the fastest way maybe to buy a new processor this PC is already outdated so a new one really is in order. Thank you for the help I appreciate it


----------

